# Greg Hawkins---- A tribute to his great saxophone playing and passion that he shared with all of us



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A tribute to my dear friend Greg Hawkins.
I found out tonight, that he passed away.

I'd like to share some videos of his beautiful gift that he shared with all of us. Such a great player who put all his heart and soul into his playing every time he played. So much passion and honesty in his playing. I’ve always been so impressed with that.

Please remember to take a moment to tell everyone in your life who has great meaning to you, how much they mean to you.... TODAY.
Life is too short.

Greg, I love you, brother!!!!!!
Thank you for your friendship and your beautiful music.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## DeNote Sax (Jun 28, 2013)

My condolences to his family and friends. I love his playing and contributions on SOTW. He is missed already and will be missed.


----------



## SHOZZA (Nov 11, 2010)

How very sad, such a wonderful player and a lovely person. Will be missed very much indeed. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Mark R (Feb 2, 2003)

Heartbreaking to see this. In addition to Greg's great playing he was so kind and generous to share his advice, knowledge each and every time I contacted him. Love you and miss you Greg. Rest In Heaven my brother. 

Mark I love and appreciate all you have done for me, the times you have reached out checking on my well-being during hurricanes along with the phone calls to follow up every single time I have gotten a mouthpiece from you. You are a gift brother, always going above and beyond both before and after a mouthpiece selection.

All the very best to you and yours, with gratitude, Mark Rybiski


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

Sincere condolences on the loss of such a fine musician and friend. We have lost so many the past year, it seems. This selection of videos paints a picture of a very sensitive and caring man, I am sure that he is smiling on you now.


----------



## Bflat Sax (Aug 27, 2007)

My deepest condolences to his family and friends. RIP GHawk.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Mark R said:


> Heartbreaking to see this. In addition to Greg's great playing he was so kind and generous to share his advice, knowledge each and every time I contacted him. Love you and miss you Greg. Rest In Heaven my brother.
> 
> Mark I love and appreciate all you have done for me, the times you have reached out checking on my well-being during hurricanes along with the phone calls to follow up every single time I have gotten a mouthpiece from you. You are a gift brother, always going above and beyond both before and after a mouthpiece selection.
> 
> All the very best to you and yours, with gratitude, Mark Rybiski


Thank you very much. These are the reminder times to tell people you care about, how much you care about them. This world should be filled with more of that. I’m glad you had such good experiences with Greg. He was first class all the way. I honestly enjoyed every single conversation I had with him.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Such a beautiful sound!


----------



## GT (Feb 3, 2003)

This is so distressing...I liked Greg so much! We have communicated a lot over the years and yes, he was always so helpful and open to helping. Although we never met in person, I feel like we knew each other personally. I hate to hear this but I appreciate you Mark for sharing.
RIP, Hawk...Merry Christmas, friends....


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sorry bro, it’s not easy. I’ve been an absolute mess here since the other night. Just angry and agitated, which aren’t two words to ever describe me. It’s just put me in a funk. 
He was just such a likable person to everyone. It’s really a loss for anyone that was ever in touch with him.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Sorry bro, it’s not easy. I’ve been an absolute mess here since the other night. Just angry and agitated, which aren’t two words to ever describe me. It’s just put me in a funk.
> He was just such a likable person to everyone. It’s really a loss for anyone that was ever in touch with him.


I feel sorry for you. Yeah, we all gotta go, but dang, it ain’t easy to accept a buddy. Stiff upper lip as the Brits say.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

👍👍👍


----------



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

what wonderful tone and feelings . I really never heard him much until I heard this tribute. Great player K


----------



## twowheels (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you for posting, Mark. Very sad to hear that Greg passed, he was one of my online saxophone friends. 😔


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## minicooper (Oct 7, 2014)

I just saw this! He was a really nice guy and I always learned a lot from his posts.


----------



## dextor (Jan 21, 2007)

RIP


----------

